# First time red jalapens on smoke and others



## dave17a (Oct 14, 2013)

002.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Oct 4, 2013






This is very 1st time and have filled 3 racks since. AMNPS. Apple I think. Got Wrong notes. Have Goliath grillers witch I like perssonly and never heard of em and Santa fay Grillers, which are hot.













003.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Oct 4, 2013


















006.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Oct 14, 2013






After dehydrater. Waiting on Mr. Coffe grinder. Goliath grillers taste great after dryuing an grilling. Look for them.

Finishing on dehydrater


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 15, 2013)

Looks Tasty!


----------



## disco (Oct 15, 2013)

I would say you are about to become a hot chef!

Nice looking peppers.

Disco


----------



## dave17a (Oct 15, 2013)

Got some more peppers waiting, such a long summer, they are still going on. Gettin ready to freeze maybe so gotta getem all picked. Need to plow garden up anywho. More peppers next year.


----------

